# Chronic Nonspecific Inflammation



## Nic88 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been a lurker on these boards for over 6 years. I have only responded to maybe three posts. Today, I am finally asking for help.I've had IBS since 1995. I had horrific food poisoning May 1995 that landed me in the ER. Had a biop over a year later in June 1996.I've just dug that report out b/c while for the most part I can control it with I.AD, Hyoscyamine.125mg (for what I'm not sure actually...but it seems to dry things out) and cort sup's for mucous when that hits...oh and Xanax. I've tried calcium and Benefiber which didn't help. But, I'm finding off brand tums have seemed to have made a difference in the last 1.5 wks. (who knows though). So...back to my biop result. It says, "Multiple biop's show mild edema and a slight increase of nonspecific chronic inflammatory cells in the lamina propria. No crypt abscesses or erosion is present. The collagen layer is not thickened." Final Dx is: multiple colon biop's (sigmoid/rectal), mild chronic nonspecific inflammation. I had a CAT 3 years ago, a colonoscopy, and small bowel follow thru..and all the parasite testing back in 96. Once I was having a severe flare of mucous and the Dr went in with the scope and said he could see where it was coming from and was in the colon. I get spasms in my left lower area. B/t hip bone and pubic area. That smooth space b/t the two. I also get a purring (lack of a better word) somewhere in my lower guts..not sure exactly where b/c I can't feel them if I lay my hand on my stomach. (anyone can feel the spasms on the left-two DR's, my mother, who said, "OMG.I have no idea what that is!" and my DH have felt it. I asked the doc if the mucous was caused by the spasms or if the mucous causes the spasms. He said the first. The colon gets irritable and it spams and produces mucous. That purring is the weirdest thing. I've never had any pain at all. Another place doing funky things is straight down from the belly button to just about the pubic hair line. What that area is...I don't know. But it gurggles and feels like when you blow bubbles thru a straw into a drink. It never moves, like gas moves. Just always in that spot. Sometimes I get D without warning...no cramps etc. I usually don't get watery D. Mostly, it's loose/urgency. I'm wondering what my report really means. I'm now thinking maybe I have MC and thinking maybe after 10 yrs it's time for another biop.Any ideas???Thanks


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

My report said pretty much the same thing...Wasn't diagnosed with MC.Does it say anything about an increase in lymphocytes on the biopsy report?I would think he would mention it. If there was an increase, I would think it would point towards MC, according to a very knowledgeable poster on this board.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I also get a purring (lack of a better word) somewhere in my lower guts..not sure exactly where b/c I can't feel them if I lay my hand on my stomach. (anyone can feel the spasms on the left-two DR's, my mother, who said, "OMG.I have no idea what that is!" and my DH have felt it.


AKA vibrations. You are right it's novel to medical science and nobody know what it is.There really is an epidemic out there







See http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...m/807103472/p/1 for a discussion on this and "related" things.(SSS, I will get back to you soon...)


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I usually don't get watery D.


Here's what is now my standard advice for D:Saccharomyces boulardiiYou may also want to try Regimint.Have you ever been tested for SIBO?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

People have developed IBS from food poisoning and they have found "nonspecific chronic inflammatory cells in the lamina propria" in IBS patients after resolution of an enteric infection.You might want to get checked out again. There is also a stool test for inflammation called a 1: Clin Lab. 2005;51(3-4):117-26. Links Fecal leukocyte proteins in inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome.Silberer H, Kuppers B, Mickisch O, Baniewicz W, Drescher M, Traber L, Kempf A, Schmidt-Gayk H. University of Heidelberg, Germany.The aim of this prospective study was to compare five different leukocyte proteins in feces of patients with chronic inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and healthy persons who underwent prophylactic colonoscopy. METHODS: The leukocyte proteins calprotectin, lactoferrin, lysozyme, myeloperoxidase, and PMN-elastase were determined with immunoassays in fecal samples of three consecutive feces (e.g. three days) in 40 healthy persons, 39 patients with chronic IBD (of these 21 with Crohn's disease and 18 with ulcerative colitis), and 40 patients with IBS. RESULTS: ROC curves calculated for healthy persons and patients with IBD yielded the following areas under the curves (AUCs): PMN-elastase 0.916, calprotectin 0.872, myeloperoxidase 0.750, lysozyme 0.726, and lactoferrin 0.693. The AUCs of PMN-elastase and calprotectin were not significantly different (p = 0.327), whereas PMN-elastase or calprotectin vs. the other proteins were significantly different (p < 0.001). PMN-elastase and calprotectin correlated with the endoscopically classified severity of inflammation. All fecal leukocyte markers in IBS were found in the range of the healthy persons. Data on storage stability of leukocyte proteins in fecal supernatants are given. CONCLUSION: Fecal PMN-elastase and calprotectin support the differentiation of chronic IBD from IBS and correlate with the severity of inflammation.PMID: 15819166 FYI Thoughhttp://www.cap.org/apps/docs/cap_today/q_and_a/qa_0701.html"Evidence of Mucosal Immune Activation in Patients Meeting Symptom Criteria for Inflammatory Bowel DiseasesSeveral recent independent studies have demonstrated alterations in the gut-associated immune system. Quantitative assessment in unselected patients with IBS have shown increased mast cell numbers in the ileum[5] and colonic mucosa.[6] Preliminary evidence suggests an increase of overall cellularity in the colonic mucosa[7] and a higher number of mast cells containing tryptase (known to have proinflammatory effects) in the colonic lamina propria of patients with IBS.[8]"Inflammatory Bowel Disease and Irritable Bowel Syndromehttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/457728_2


----------



## Nic88 (Sep 29, 2006)

You might want to get checked out again. There is also a stool test for inflammation called a 1: Clin Lab. 2005;51(3-4):117-26. Links Fecal leukocyte proteins in inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome.Thanks for the links. Bits of it went over my head. So- if this stool test is positive...what do they do?Nothing or they can "fix" it. I've also been thinking perhaps the IBS is a result of antibodics. A dermo put me on Tetra for a few months for minor acne (I was modeling and they wanted perfect skin. Now they just airbrush it all!) It didn't work in the least, so I quit taking it. I can't remember how long I was on it;a few months, shorter than 5 I think. That was 11 months prior to the food poisoning. I don't know which parasite/bacteria I had b/c I had a really, really good looking Dr and there was NO way I was going to give him a stool sample in that ER. I've often wondered had I just done it if this would have been avoided. I got sick from a trukey ham- that part I know. At any rate. The Colon-rectal surgeon Dr (who I haven't seen in over 2 yrs) referred me to an IBS Dr. He treated me for about nine yrs, not often, but he thought I might get further with an IBS Dr since he deals in more disease of the gut. (cancer, IBD, Crohn's) He did my CAT, colonoscopy, small bowel follow thru, lactose intolerance and all that jazz. I guess it never hurts to retest some of the things.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I've also been thinking perhaps the IBS is a result of antibodics.


Well, one more reason to take S. boulardii.If you want to deal with chronic colitis, you may also want to take a drug called polaprezinc. It is used in Japan to deal with the bad effects of H.pylori infection but research indicates it also works for colitis: Pubmed Results.Polaprezinc is available from Life Extension Foundation, for example.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It really sounds like you have IBS.That test is a stool test. It can help to determine if there is active inflammation. Then they might treat it differently if it is miscroscopic colitus verses IBS.What treatments are yu doing and what helps?


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

It's time for a new colonoscopy with biopsies. Every 10 years is not exessive. The doctors have new knowledge since your last test. Pat


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It really sounds like you have IBS.


This...


> quote:That purring is the weirdest thing. I've never had any pain at all.


clearly indicates the problem couldn't be IBS.


----------

